# Italian BBlover!!



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

I was wondering if I could ask you a few questions about some greek players that play in Italy.
Giorgos Sigalas, and Mihalis Kakiouzis. Sigalas plays for Reggio Emilia and he is the captain of our national team and the starting SG and Kakiouzis is our back-up SF (even though his turkish coach in Italy uses him more as a PF :upset: )
Anyway, I was wondering if you could give me a scouting report on these guys. Thanks in advance.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

sorry I meant Reggio Calabria not Reggio Emilia
and Kakiouzis plays for Siena.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Hello Qwertyu !

*Sigalas* : He played in season 1997-98 with Stefanel Milan too.
Now, since 3 april , he play with Reggio Calabria.

He's averaging 3,1 points in 13,4 minutes with not great numbers ( 34% from 2, 26% from 3 ) ; but in the last match VS Pesaro he made a very good game, he's improving ! 
And now there are the play-off ...

*Kakiouzis* : very good season with Siena ! he made 13.2 points in 27.1 minutes with 61% from 2 and 45% from 3 + 4.1 rebounds per game.
For him now there are the play-off and,above all, the Euroleague's Final4 :grinning: 

Ciao !


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

gracias BBlover, you're very helpful whenever we need some info on a player!


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

Does gregor f*cka plays for italy in international games?


----------



## ehilbruce (May 4, 2003)

*****a*

Yes, man!Gregor was one of the most important player in our National team!When we had won the European Championship he was the MVP!
Bye Bruce


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>guilherme.rcf</b>!
> Does gregor f*cka plays for italy in international games?


F u c k a has elected not to play for the (Italian) national team anymore.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

Which players play for Italy now?
I haven't seen your NT play for awhile.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Marco Mitis</b>!
> 
> 
> F u c k a has elected not to play for the (Italian) national team anymore.


Yes, He will play no more with NT


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>qwertyu</b>!
> Which players play for Italy now?
> I haven't seen your NT play for awhile.


In the italian NT play now f.e. Carlton Myers, Gianmarco Pozzecco, Andrea Meneghin, Denis Marconato, Alex Righetti, Massimiliano Bulleri, Riccardo Pittis, Roberto Chiacig, Giacomo Galanda, Gianluca Basile , Alessandro Abbio, Nicola Radulovic, Michele Maggioli.
Then there are some interesting youngs "under observation" for the next Europan Champioship in Sweden : Fabio Di Bella, Alessandro Cittadini, Andrea Pecile, Davide Lamma. 

ciao


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

italianBBlover, how is Marko Milic doing at Euro Roseto? Is he still one of the best dunkers in Europe? Does he dunk frequently? Man, I would love him to come over Spain again  

Thanks


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chef</b>!
> italianBBlover, how is Marko Milic doing at Euro Roseto? Is he still one of the best dunkers in Europe? Does he dunk frequently? Man, I would love him to come over Spain again
> 
> Thanks


Yup, quite good season 2002-2003 for him : in 30 minutes per game he scored 15,6 points ( 59% from two but only a 4/37 from 3  ) with a good amount of dunks :yes: 










ciao


----------



## Marco Mitis (Dec 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chef</b>!
> italianBBlover, how is Marko Milic doing at Euro Roseto? Is he still one of the best dunkers in Europe? Does he dunk frequently? Man, I would love him to come over Spain again
> 
> Thanks


What a difference a year makes. This season have seen a vastly improved Marko, he plays in a team that is perfect for him, has less pressure than in Bologna, more minutes on the court, is having more fun and it shows.
And is fun to watch.
However, his shortcomings remains the same: he's not dangerous outside the paint, have unreliable shoot, his ball handlig is questionable (at least).
But if you let him penetrate is dunk.


----------

